

Meteor Devshop: collaborative IDEs, hackathon wins and a preview of Meteor UI - qiqing
http://meteor.com/blog/2013/05/06/meteor-devshop-3-3-collaborative-ides-2-hackathon-winners-a-preview-of-meteor-ui

======
yefim323
I love Meteor and its ever-growing community! I went to a Meteor Show and Tell
fairly recently and one of the core devs and I live coded a feature onto one
of my meteor projects (<http://mypast.es>).

------
porker
I like the idea of Meteor Components; looking forward to what comes out of
this.

The forms work referred to: <http://forms.meteor.com/>

------
boffo9
They get funding as a startup, right? What's their business model?

~~~
biot
See link and discussion at <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4290797>

